# Air Conditioner?



## SueY816 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just out of curiousity, do you drive around with the air conditioner on all summer? I rarely ever use it, but the two times I have something horrid has happened, and the engine always seems to lag and sound a little funny when its on. It's probably a total coincidence that the 2 times in 3 1/2 years that I've had problems were a day after running the air, but just wondering if anybody else has noticed the GTO doesn't seem to be very fond of air conditioning?


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I rarely use it as well. But for what its worth, everything seems fine when i put mine on. I come from a family of small 4-bangers, and if you want to go uphill, you take the AC off... Kinda' just turns into habit after a while. I learned to enjoy the summer air, even if it is filled with noxious crap.


----------



## SueY816 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yea, I definitely don't need it and prefer the windows down. The last time I ran it, I didn't know the water pump wasn't working right, so it was probably overheating anyway and running the air was probably just the tipping point that made the problem really obvious. I guess its probably just better to keep it off.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I live in Southern California in an area where it tops 100 degrees in the summer. I use my A/C when necessary and haven't experienced any problems using it. Sure it uses some of the cars power, all A/C systems do but with the kind of power these cars have it's really not that bad.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

*I dont use mine either...*

the only time i ever use use my A/C is when my windows fog, or its pouring and hot. otherwise i really have no use for it...i may yank it out to save some weight in the future


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

*I dont use mine either...*

the only time i ever use use my A/C is when my windows fog, or its pouring and hot. otherwise i really have no use for it...i may yank it out to save some weight in the future


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't experiences any power loss with the AC on. I rarely use it because I prefer the window down, but when it gets humid... it sucks.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm down in the Houston area of Texas, we got 90% humidity and 100+ degree heat. i use my a/c all the time. i have noticed that when i give it the gas without down shifting, the a/c compressor shuts down momenterly, but the fan stays on. this results in humid air coming into the car for a few secs, but it goes away as soon as i resume driving normaly. 

i've had other cars that have done this too, so i'm if there is a power loss, its when your not demanding much power anyways. could be vacumn acuated or somthing


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm in SC and use it constantly. Can't tell any difference in power between on and off. The AC in mine is extremely effective.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

A/c? What's that? I pulled mine to save some weight, get more air flow to the radiator and have a little extra room under the hood. It usually doesn't get over 95 here so i don't mind.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You need to sell you car. You have more problems with that thing more than anyone I've heard of.

I use my AC in the summer you won't live without it. When the wind blows its like a hairdryer. Its not an option not to use AC unless you want to loose weight and you like back and butt sweat. 

When I was stock I never really noticed any power reduction with the AC on.


----------



## SueY816 (Apr 30, 2009)

I love my car, despite all its problems. This week its the starter...again...but that's fine with me because the starter is warrantied, I just got one put in under the factory warranty 9/09...it must have had absolutely nothing to do with the air conditioning, and it was just a complete coincidence I used the air for the first time this year and then the starter stopped working. Again.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

No issues with the A/C on. I will probably mod the cabin air filter though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

BWinc said:


> No issues with the A/C on. I will probably mod the cabin air filter though.


What filter?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, in order to mod one you'd have to first add one as I found out when I attempted to find mine and change it


----------



## SueY816 (Apr 30, 2009)

Are there not air filters? Because the only thing Pontiac marked off as being wrong on my 20 point inspection were the air filters, lol


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

There is an air filter as in engine intake air filter but no cabin filter.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

SueY816 said:


> Are there not air filters? Because the only thing Pontiac marked off as being wrong on my 20 point inspection were the air filters, lol


No cabin filtration system.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I use my AC all summer long. No noticeable difference between having it on or off as far as the engine goes. It works great too, nice and :cool.


----------



## MafiosoGoat06 (Jun 7, 2010)

*AC Problem Help!!*

I have an 06 GTO LS2 engine. I recently changed the AC delco spark plugs and added NGK Platinums. I also added an K&N Cold Air Intake. I now have an issue of when I am running with the AC on it tends to rob power and allow my car to studder. If I am lightly on the gas at 42 MPH and start to gently accelerate to 55 MPH I notice a hesitation in the power. Can anyone help me out in understanding this? I am also seeing it cruising with AC at 65-70 MPH on highway.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

MafiosoGoat06 said:


> I have an 06 GTO LS2 engine. I recently changed the AC delco spark plugs and added NGK Platinums. I also added an K&N Cold Air Intake. I now have an issue of when I am running with the AC on it tends to rob power and allow my car to studder. If I am lightly on the gas at 42 MPH and start to gently accelerate to 55 MPH I notice a hesitation in the power. Can anyone help me out in understanding this? I am also seeing it cruising with AC at 65-70 MPH on highway.


Spend $17 more and replace those platinum plugs with a set of properly gapped NGK V-Power copper plugs. The only advantage you get with using platinum plugs is you don't have to replace them as often. And since our plugs are so easy to replace there is no need for them. Plus, the copper plugs work better and are cheap.

That may not cure your problem, but it will take the plugs out of the equation. If all you did was change the plugs and install the cai, it has to be one of the two. Unless you accidentally plugged something in wrong, or forgot to re-connect something when you did the work.


----------

